# POTCO Guild Name and Member List: Dis/VMK/Pirate Titles



## Iris

Ok, lets start a list of Guilds and members to make it easy for everybody to find each other.  This thread will only be for member names/list.

*Our Guild is:   Rocking Our Roos*
KrazyPete (Dis)---------KrazyPete (VMK)-----------Bloodthirsty Shark (Pirate)
Threeboysmom (Dis)----Pinkgirlygirl (VMK)----------Pink GirlyGirl (Pirate)
Iris (Dis)---------------cruiselinefan (VMK)---------Cruiselinefan (Pirate)
Matty_D (Dis)----------Matty_D (VMK)-------------Matty (Pirate)
CAJUNWDWFAN (Dis)---JEDIYODA (VMK)------------Pirate Master Jedi (Pirate)
Rushdude(Dis)----------DaRushDude (VMK)---------Alex Rushdude (Pirate)
CrazySteph (Dis)-------CrazySteph (VMK)----------CrazySteph (Pirate)
Tigressjewel(Dis)-------Tigressjewel(VMK)----------Jewel Tigerpaw(Pirate)
RicksCafe(Dis)----------RicksCafe(VMK)------------Tricks (Pirate)
Moger(Dis)-------------zsert(VMK)----------------Johnny Daggerskull(Pirate)
bevgray (Dis)----------Tinkerblue (VMK)-----------Jade Shadowtiger (Pirate)
--------(DIS)----------ladysouth(VMK)------------LadySouth(Pirates)

*The Elite Dis Members *
GoofyWaterCoaster(Dis)--GoofyWaterCoaster(VMK)--Goopy Water Coaster(Pirates)
GoofyWaterCoaster(Dis)--GoofyWaterCoaster(VMK)--Captain Water Coaster
seaturtledude(Dis)-------seaturtledude(VMK)--------Edward Stormeagle
wwedude(Dis)-----------wwedude(VMK)-------------Bill Treasurestealer
thesupersmartguy(Dis)---thesupersmartguy(VMK)----Jason Crestfoote
SnowyJingleBells(Dis)----SnowyJingleBells(VMK)------O'Snow(Pirates)
Sir_Quikslvr(Dis)---------Sir_Quikslvr(VMK)----------Sir Quikslvr(Pirates)
PirateEmery(Dis)---------PirateEmery(VMKK)---------PirateEmery(Pirates)
Silentpedro IGN(Dis)------Silentpedro(?)(VMK)--------Silentpedro(Pirates)
Taz(Dis)-----------------Fearless.Pirate(VMK)--------Duh-Bomb(Pirates)
SuperMonkey(Dis)--------SuperMonkey(VMK)---------PirateMonkey(Pirates)
LittleMermaidsMom(Dis)---SparklePixie(VMK)----------Esmerelda Lockmorgan(Pirates)
Cowboys_Girl(Dis)--------Cowboysgirl(VMK)----------Samantha Redsteel(Pirate)
The_VMK_Teddybaer(DIS)-Teddybaer(VMK)-----------Venus Fox(Pirates)
ihavewaycutecats(dis)----ihavewaycutecats(vmk)-----cutecats(potco)
Mean Queen(DIS)-------------------------------------Jade Firefly(Pirates)

*Guildestiny's Hand*
Cyre(DIS)-----------------Cyre(VMK)-----------------Cyre(Pirates)
AdventurersClub (DIS)-----HathowayB (VMK)----------Hathaway (POTCO)

*Guild: Raging Rogues*
ShadowKittyKat(Dis)-------Shadow.Ca(VMK)---------- Shadow Cat(Pirates)

*Guild:The Elite Dis*
ShadowKittyKat(Dis) ----- Shadow.Cat(VMK)----------Angelfish(Pirates)

*Guild:Guildless*
ShadowKittyKat(Dis)-------Shadow.Cat(VMK)--------- Hurricane(Pirates)

*Guild-Savvy Pirates*
curlee-Q(dis)-------------curlee-Q (vmk)---------Curls of Doom (pirates)
curlee-Q(dis)-------------curlee-Q (vmk)---------Curly Q (pirates)
Chedstro (dis)------------Coriander (VMK)--------Coriander (POTCO)
bobrichmond (dis)---------OutOfMyMind (VMK)----Corianders Toy (POTCO)

*guild- Second Generation*
whs_singingrose (dis)----- CoralHibiscus(vmk)--- - Coral RoyalQueen (pirates)
whs_singingrose (dis)----- CoralHibiscus(vmk)--- - Elphaba (pirates)
whs_singingrose (dis)----- CoralHibiscus(vmk)--- - Kristen (pirates)

*Guild: Treasure Sharks*
rickyratsmom (dis)--- SneekyTiki (vmk)----- SneekyTiki (first officer level 40)

*Guild: Ravage Sharks*
rickyratsmom (dis)--- SneekyTiki (vmk)------Ricky Ragondin Aime (level 26)

*Guildless:*
rickyratsmom (dis )-----SneekyTiki (vmk) -------Contessa Rummy McKraken (havent started yet lol)
DudeZeke#2(DIS)------DudeZeke(VMK)---------Captain Zeke(pirates)
Adventuredayle(dis)----Adventuredayle(VMK)-----Blilly Saildavis(Pirates)
tinkabellspirate(DIS)----??? (VMK)---------------themgrind & piratepal

*Guild: Flying Eagles*
Babypandaroo(DIS)-----alpharanda(VMK)-------kat(Pirates) & miressa(pirates-no guild)


*Guild: VK Brigands (all VMKers)*
DIS: Diva of Dragons---VMK:FeyDolphy-------Pirates: Naia Seawalker

*Guild: Savage Wolf*
Barbday62 (DIS)------PrincessConfused(VMK)-Elizabeth Love Heart (Pirates)

*Guild:  Babes of the Sea*
JamminJoey (Dis)-----JamminJoey (VMK)---JamminJoey (Pirate)

*Guild: Emerald Sea Gang*
VickV(DIS)-----------VictoriaT(VMK)-------Anne Sunwalker and Anna Sunwalker(Pirates)

*Guild: Wolf Armys*
jmdude(dis)----------jmdude(VMK)---------supersonic(Pirates)

*Guild: The Eight*
Pilikia97(DIS)---------Pilikia(VMK)-----------Kaileah Ithilien(Pirates)
???(DIS)-------------VegasMonarch (vmk)--Veronica (pirates)


Please let us know who you are in the game.  I can't tell you how great it was last night to meet up with other VMK/Dis players.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Dis...VMK...Pirates
GoofyWaterCoaster...GoofyWaterCoaster...Captain Water Coaster
seaturtledude...seaturtledude(?)...Edward Stormeagle
wwedude...wwedude...Bill Treasurestealer
thesupersmartguy...thesupersmartguy...Jason Crestfoote
SnowyJingleBells...SnowyJingleBells...O'Snow
Sir_Quikslvr...Sir_Quikslvr...Sir Quikslvr
PirateEmery...PirateEmery...PirateEmery
Silentpedro IGN...Silentpedro(?)...Silentpedro
Taz...Fearless.Pirate...Duh_Bomb
SuperMonkey...SuperMonkey...PirateMonkey
LittleMermaidsMom...SparklePixie...Esmerelda Lockmorgan
Cowboys_Girl...Cowboysgirl...Samantha Redsteel

Non-Elite Dis Member
DudeZeke#2...DudeZeke...Captain Zeke


If I left you out or made a mistake please PM me.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

These are my pirates, all in the same guild lol

*Guild: Perfect Storm*
ShadowKittyKat - Shadow.Cat - Shadow Cat
ShadowKittyKat - Shadow.Cat - Tornado
ShadowKittyKat - Shadow.Cat - Hurricane


----------



## curlee-Q

My pirates are:

Guild-Savvy Pirates

curlee-Q(dis)~ curlee-Q (vmk)~ Curls of Doom (pirates)

curlee-Q(dis)~ curlee-Q (vmk)~ Curly Q (pirates)


----------



## whs_singingrose

My Pirates are:

guild- Second Generation
 whs_singingrose (dis)- CoralHibiscus(vmk) - Coral RoyalQueen (pirates)
whs_singingrose (dis)- CoralHibiscus(vmk) - Elphaba (pirates)
whs_singingrose (dis)- CoralHibiscus(vmk) - Kristen (pirates)


and I may make CoralHibiscus on Pirates to so people will automatically know who I am.


----------



## vmkfan13

Don't play POTCO anymore  but..
flyboyv VMK, PirateFly TESTserver


----------



## Babypandaroo

On vmk i was alpharanda. On potc online game im kat level 13 or Miressa level 6.
My guild for kat is the flying eagles. nothing as of yet for miressa


----------



## rickyratsmom

Arrgh!! Me Pirates be:

Guild:  Treasure Sharks

rickyratsmom (dis)  SneekyTiki (vmk)   SneekyTiki  (first officer level 40)

Guild:  Ravage Sharks

rickyratsmom (dis)  SneekyTiki (vmk)  Ricky Ragondin Aime (level 26)

Guildless:

rickyratsmom (dis )  SneekyTiki (vmk)  Contessa Rummy McKraken (havent started yet lol)


----------



## jmdude

my pirate name is supersonic guild wolf armys


----------



## Diva of Dragons

DIS: Diva of Dragons
VMK: FeyDolphy
Pirates: Naia Seawalker
Guild: VK Brigands (all VMKers)


----------



## adventuredayle

Adventuredayle(dis)  Adventuredayle(VMK)  Blilly Saildavis(Pirates)

I Allso Play VFK And My Name Is Adventuredayle And On CP (Club Penguin)
Title Is VMKmad

And Runescape Dayle Rocks1


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Ahoy~
Dis:tinkabellspirate
VMK: 
POTC: themgrind, piratepal
Guild :


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

For The Elite Dis
LittleMermaidsMom...SparklePixie...Esmerelda Lockmorgan
Cowboys_Girl...Cowboys girl...Samantha Redsteel


----------



## BobRichmond

curlee-Q said:


> ....Guild-Savvy Pirates
> curlee-Q(dis)~ curlee-Q (vmk)~ Curls of Doom (pirates)
> curlee-Q(dis)~ curlee-Q (vmk)~ Curly Q (pirates)


Also in the Savvy Pirates guild:
Chedstro (dis) ~ Coriander (VMK) ~ Coriander (POTCO)
bobrichmond (dis) ~ OutOfMyMind (VMK) ~ Corianders Toy (POTCO)


----------



## bevgray

Just started playing.  I can see why it appeals.  Nice rousing RPG/Adventure game.  I haven't joined a guild yet but would be glad to join one of the DIS guilds.  

bevgray (Dis)----Tinkerblue (VMK)----Jade Shadowtiger (POTC)


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

More Elite Dis

The_VMK_Teddybaer/Teddybaer/Venus Fox


----------



## AdventurersClub

I'm not in a guild but I just started playing:

AdventurersClub (DIS)....HathowayB (VMK)....Hathaway (POTCO)


----------



## taz

On the second post my POTCO name is spelled wrong. Its Duh-Bomb  not Duh_Bomb


----------



## bevgray

Hi there.  I've just joined Rocking Our Roos so please add me to the list, Iris.  Thanks.

bevgray (Dis)-------Tinkerblue (VMK)----Jade Shadowtiger (Pirate)

I just realized why I'm enjoying POTC so much.  Many moons ago (long before some of our younger VMKers/pirates were even born and when PC games were still DOS-based), there was an outstanding space game called "PRIVATEER" (which took place in the seamier side of the universe).  It was one of my all-time favorites.  POTC reminds me of that game quite alot (even though you piloted assorted spaceships instead of sailing vessels) so it is like being banished from a beloved haven (VMK) only to stumble into a fondly remembered home.  Now, if they'd only start letting us run cargo and contraband like PRIVATEER did (a great way to take a break from combat missions as well as earn extra gold), life in POTC would be near perfect.


----------



## Barbday62

Im in a Guild with a few of my VMK friends, (They dont post here though)

In VMK I was PrincessConfused
In Pirates Im Elizabeth Love Heart
My Guild name is Savage Wolf


----------



## Iris

first post currently being updated................


----------



## VickiV

I was VictoriaT in VMK.

I'm Anne Sunwalker and Anna Sunwalker in the Emerald Sea Gang on Potco.

There are lots of people that play pirates from vmk.   

VickiV


----------



## Iris

newly updated............


----------



## pilikia97

Guild is The Eight
I am Kaileah Ithilien
was Pilikia in VMK but had not played in quite a while before it closed.

Also in the same guild is VegasMonarch (vmk)- Veronica (pirates)

Have run into several of you in Pirates so just saying "Fair winds"


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

My new pirate in The Elite Dis

GoofyWaterCoaster(Dis)--GoofyWaterCoaster(VMK)--Goopy Water Coaster(Pirates)


----------



## cyre

AdventurersClub said:


> I'm not in a guild but I just started playing:
> 
> AdventurersClub (DIS)....HathowayB (VMK)....Hathaway (POTCO)



This is out of date, Hat (Hathaway on potco) and I (cyre) both belong to the Destinys Hand guild.


----------



## Iris

Updated as of June 6, 2008


----------



## Peri

Ahoy there!

I am in the Savvy Pirates Guild


Name on live server is Peri Brownsword

Name on Test server is Margaret Stormshot


Peri on Dis - Peri on VMK

Enjoy Pirates - I think it is a great and fun game!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Would like to add my mom's name to the list - She's Ladysouth on POTCO (ladysouth on VMK) and is in the Rocking Our Roos guild


----------



## bevgray

I've had the pleasure of Ladysouth sailing with me.  She is a fine crewmember and an excellent cannoneer.


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

Guild: The Elite Dis
ihavewaycutecats(dis) - ihavewaycutecats(vmk) - cutecats(potco)


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

Perfect Storm guild no longer exists and Tornado was deleted. XD

ShadowKittyKat (DIS) - Shadow.Cat (VMK)

POTCO:

Guild: The Elite Dis
Angelfish

Guild: Raging Rogues
Shadow Cat

Guildless:
Hurricane


----------



## Iris

Will update later today, just got back from Star Wars Weekend.........


----------



## bevgray

Welcome back and I hope you had a great time.


----------



## taz

I wish it was possible to be in two guilds


----------



## Mean Queen

*Guild*: The Elite Dis
Mean Queen (Dis) - Jade Firefury (POTC)


----------



## Iris

Updated as of June 28, 2008


----------



## taz

I am now in the crew Bombers-Crew


----------



## LafChill

LafChill/LafChill/Laf Chill (pirate name)


----------



## taz

_For now_ I am in TED......


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

The Elite Dis was disbanded and regrouped

Keep these names:

Angelfish
Benjamin Coalrackham
Esmerelda Lockmorgan
Captain Water Coaster
O'Snow
Duh-Bomb
Jade Firefury
Tinkspiratepal


----------



## jeaniegirl

I am Jeanne Fireskull on POTC. Was jeaniegirl on vmk & all other boards. Searching for a guild. I am level 17 now but have only been playing since july 4th. I look forward to meeting all of you here and in potc. Have a great day


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> I am Jeanne Fireskull on POTC. Was jeaniegirl on vmk & all other boards. Searching for a guild. I am level 17 now but have only been playing since july 4th. I look forward to meeting all of you here and in potc. Have a great day



Hi Jeanniegirl!  I think I know you from VMK.   

I'd love to meet up with you in game sometime.  Let me know next time you're on.

Rocking our Roos guild has a few openings we'd like to fill if you're interested (if you don't mind wearing a red hat, lol).  Check out our thread on this board and let me know.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Hiya Pink, how are you? Nice to see a familiar face.Hope all is well with you & yours.Red hats are fine with me.I look great in everything ROFL  I am on at all times of the day depending on whats going on.Mornings for sure.We are off to disney quest this morning to play for a while. When are you usually on and where? Talk to you soon, Jeanie


----------



## threeboysmom

When am I on?

All.
The.
Time.



Seriously, though, the way my life has been lately, I'm usually only on at night on a consistent basis.  I might pop on here or there during the afternoon, but it's very sporadic.

(Just kidding about the red hats. The other ladies in my guild may enjoy being a part of that society  but I refuse!)


----------



## jeaniegirl

Ok, you name the time & place and I will be there. I have been trying my hand a pvp on the ocean and haven't decided if I like it or not. I am still trying to sink my 5 French ships for that quest. I really suck at that too  Anyways, hope to see you soon,


----------



## jack_spar_rock

guild: looking for a good guild

dis:jack_spar_rock  vmk: piratedude_alpha  pirates:david mcgrim


----------



## jeaniegirl

Ok pink, I can't PM bc i don't have enough posts but if you read this i will be off and on potc all day. let me know where and when. thanks for everything...jeanie


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> Ok pink, I can't PM bc i don't have enough posts but if you read this i will be off and on potc all day. let me know where and when. thanks for everything...jeanie



Well then get posting, girl! 

How about we plan on meeting at 4 EST?  Would that work out for you?


----------



## jeaniegirl

Its difficult to post when i am offin undead brigands & grunts lmao  but yes that will work for me friend. wanna meet on pt royal in front of the shipwright?


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> Its difficult to post when i am offin undead brigands & grunts lmao  but yes that will work for me friend. wanna meet on pt royal in front of the shipwright?



I am signing into Pirates now.  Will stand around on Port Royal in front of the shipwright.  I'm on the Antik ocean server.

I may be AFK when you finally find me.  If so, send me a friend's request so I can at least find you again in case I miss you.  I am Pink Girlygirl.  Standing in front of the shipwright now.

I'll keep trying to check back with my laptop every five minutes or so, but you know how real life goes sometimes....  :


----------



## jeaniegirl

Yay, thanks friend for meeting me. I was leary of signing in with the lightning all around but it worked out. Now I am guilded.   Can't wait to meet all of you.Thanks again, Jeanie/jeaniegirl/jeanne fireskull


----------



## threeboysmom

Yay!  I got you now!  

So sorry I had to hit and run though.  Was really bad timing on my end.  I felt so bad 

Looking forward to meeting up with you and chatting and introducing you to the others in the guild.

We're a fruity group that's for sure 

Now you need to move over to the Rocking Our Roos thread!


----------



## timbergroomer

um my dis member name is timbergroomer and my pirate is meghan. does anyone know zachary on the potco game. that is his character name. does anyone know him????? plz!!!!


----------



## timbergroomer

my dis member name is timbergroomer and my pirate is meghan. does anyone know zachary on the potco game. that is his character name. does anyone know him????? plz!!!!


----------



## Shadowkevin

I have several characters here are my two main ones with guilds

Guild= The Savvy
Dis=Shadowkevin VMK=Shadowkevin Pirates=Zapper

Guild=VMK Survivors 
Dis=Shadowkevin VMK= Shadowkevin Pirates=Shadowkevin

Guild= The Overtakers
Dis=Shadowkevin VMK=Shadowkevin Pirates=Finn


----------



## captsparrowslady

Dis Name: Captsparrowslady 
POTCO names: Alexandria Steelheart and Kendra Steelheart
Guild: Emerald Sea Gang (both Alex and Kendra are in the guild.)



VickiV said:


> I was VictoriaT in VMK.
> 
> I'm Anne Sunwalker and Anna Sunwalker in the Emerald Sea Gang on Potco.
> 
> There are lots of people that play pirates from vmk.
> 
> VickiV



 Ahoy Anna!


----------



## lala166

Does anyone know a someone named Zachary on POTCO? Plz reply to me.


----------



## Shadowkevin

DIS-Shadowkevin
VMK-Shadowkevin
Pirates-Zapper (Level 20)
Guild-The Savvy (Regular Member in Guild)


----------



## Mean Queen

lala166 said:


> Does anyone know a someone named Zachary on POTCO? Plz reply to me.



Game name or in real life name?


----------



## MountNittany

My POTCO Name - Mount Nittany


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

My POTC Online Name--> Hopeless Hearts Marie


----------



## superbird

wow no one has posted in a while. I am the GM for Bounty  Hunter guild and I am a level 50 called Bounty Hunter George have two other pirates both level 38's Emily (my daughters pirate) and Superbee Adam (my son's) I usually play as them to help them out a lot. If anybody still plays and needs help let me know as many new weapons came out


----------



## ziibiin

It seems not for me ?


----------



## Babypandaroo

My pirates name is miressa smith. i joined a guild but would love to find more vmk fans on the game. i feel lost on there without that. i play the game alot and miss being with vmk friends.


----------



## rickyratsmom

haven't played POTC or any disney game since VMK in years saddly best of luck to you


----------

